# NAFA Hits Record Sales



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Fur was fly'in at the NAFA auction this week.

New highs were achieved for Fisher, which saw the traditional buyers having to compete with Chinese retail manufacturers for the first time. Prices increased 50% to 70% over February 2012 levels. *The average price was $156.67 with the Top Lot sold for $350.00*

Close to 100,000 Can/Am Sables also saw an incredible price increase over last February of 55% to 60%. Again, the traditional buying markets of Russia and Greece had to compete with Hong Kong/China, which dominated this sale. However, Russia and Greece still took their fair share of all of the goods offered. *The average price was $144.29 with the Top Lot sold for $650.00.*

Over 400,000 Raccoon sold 100% at an overall average of $31.20, compared to $16.90 last year, an increase of over 80%. However, the heavier, better sections quite often saw price increases of 100%. The influence from the trimming trade was felt throughout the Raccoon sale as they took the lion's share of the goods. Here again, China dominated, with good support from Russia and Greece. This was not only a truly unbelievable accomplishment, but long overdue for this important article. *The Top Lot was sold for $240.00.*

Muskrats advanced 10% over our very strong sale last February, with an average of $11.51. Again, China dominated in this important article. *The Top Lot was sold for $54.00.*

160,000 Beavers sold 100% at an Eastern average of $37.73 and a Western Average of $31.03. Price averages declined 18% overall from last year's February very high Beaver sale. This result is somewhat better than expected and reflects the ongoing dressing problems for this article. Again, China dominated. *The Top Lot was sold for $400.00.*

Otters had a very strong sale, advancing over last year's already high levels. Again, China dominated, with good support from Greece and Russia. Better quality Otters are now being sheared and used for men's coats. *The average price was $112.58 with the Top Lot sold for $260.00.*

Lynx sold under very strong competition with Russia, Greece and China all in the mix to buy. This resulted in a 40% increase over last February. Nearly all of the Lynx will be used for trimming. *The average price was $194.44 with the Top Lot sold for $525.00.*

Lynx Cats produced new highs, with all major markets competing for this beautiful article, which is mostly used in the big sizes for trimming and the smaller sizes for garments. Greece and Russia dominated with good support from China. *The average price for Westerns was $589.08 with the Top Lot sold for $3,000.00.*

Coyotes sold exceptionally well with Italy, Canada and China competing aggressively for all sections. Premiums were paid throughout for heavier, better quality Westerns, which *averaged $93.98 with the Top Lot sold for $1,400.00.*

Red Foxes sold under strong competition with premiums paid for heavier goods, better colours. Again, China dominated with good support from Europe and Russia. *The average price was $65.78 with the Top Lot sold for $340.00*

The sale concluded today with Grey Foxes, which sold 100% under good competition at advancing prices, primarily to the trim trade. Again, China dominated. *The average price was $45.91 with the Top Lot sold for $68.00.*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Interesting, looks like the fur market has come back. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I better go set some more steel!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Jeez, I haven't even made it to retirement never mind coming out of retirement to trap again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Big story here I think was the raccoons. At prices predicted to be between 10 and 15 bucks for an average I am very happy with my 32 dollar average!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I couldn't believe it when my first three raccoons went for 50 bucks!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

coyotejon said:


> Big story here I think was the raccoons. At prices predicted to be between 10 and 15 bucks for an average I am very happy with my 32 dollar average!


Your right jon---that is a big story--- the raccoon market is gonna be screwed up for the next 3 years.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Cat - what did Arctic and Timber wolves go for?


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

50 bucks a piece.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

hassell said:


> Cat - what did Arctic and Timber wolves go for?


I'll check--- I can't get into nafa yesterday or today.

awprint:


----------



## Roblor1985 (Feb 7, 2013)

catcapper said:


> Your right jon---that is a big story--- the raccoon market is gonna be screwed up for the next 3 years.
> 
> awprint:


Are you meaning that in a bad way as in now the prices will be low or as in for the next 3 years you will get good $$ for raccoons?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> I'll check--- I can't get into nafa yesterday or today.
> 
> awprint:


 I tried also but no go.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Roblor1985 said:


> Are you meaning that in a bad way as in now the prices will be low or as in for the next 3 years you will get good $$ for raccoons?


It can be bad for some and good for others. Until we can see what direction fur buyers are headed in on raccoon---we just have to play the wait and see game.

Country buyers and dist. houses could take a hit. The raccoon market could be flooded next year with hides--- bad for trappers.

The real winner in the fur game is NAFA---and they work for it every year.

awprint:


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

catcapper said:


> It can be bad for some and good for others. Until we can see what direction fur buyers are headed in on raccoon---we just have to play the wait and see game.
> 
> Country buyers and dist. houses could take a hit. The raccoon market could be flooded next year with hides--- bad for trappers.
> 
> ...


 THE COUNTRY BUYERS AROUND HERE MADE OUT WITH HUGE PROFITS ON raccoon. THERE WERE GUYS HERE GETTING 8 BUCKS OR EVEN LESS FOR A NICE, PUT UP raccoon, THE FUR BUYERS TURNED AROUND AND GOT 3 TO 5 TIMES THAT AMOUNT. THE TRAPPERS THAT SOLD LOCALLY REALLY TOOK IT IN THE SHORTS.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Hope I didn't make a mistake by sending my dogs to FHA ... Last year I did better there than at NAFA . A guy I know had 179 coyotes on this NAFA sale and averaged $89 each .. what a payday ..


----------

